# Gran chisporroteo en motor controlado por variador.



## patatilla (Jul 7, 2011)

Que he intentado arreglar un aspirador sin éxito. La avería consiste en que cuando subes la potencia del variador salen unas chispas de narices de la zona de escobillas del motor, tanto que hacen que funcione de modo irregular y sin permitirle subir de vueltas para el uso normal.

El número de integrado de la placa es falso. A parte de esto he cambiado los condensadores y el triac.

Limpié las delgas y si lo pones a tope, a los pocos segundos se ponen negras de nuevo.

Conectando directamente a la red, sube mucho de vueltas y saltan muchas chispas, aunque no se si será por trabajar sobrevoltado.

¿Cuál puede ser el motivo de las chispas?


----------



## jorger (Jul 7, 2011)

patatilla dijo:


> ¿Cuál puede ser el motivo de las chispas?


Eso suele pasar en motores de gran velocidad, ya me pasó una vez también con un aspirador, un taladro tipo dremel de 24v y en algún otro caso habré tenido ese problema.
No sé bien por qué puede pasar pero sospecho que puede ser problema de las escobillas.

Éstas tienen un lubricante que a simple vista no se ve, entonces creo (y digo, creo) que el problema del chisporroteo elevado (a veces también saltan como pequeñas llamaradas en el interior) y un funcionamiento irregular puede ser porque el lubricante de las escobillas se esfumó.
Es la única explicación que encuentro.
Problema del colector del rotor no es, porque en el caso de la dremel desmonté el motor, limpié el colector entero, las delgas quedaron como un espejo por así decirlo, y le quité toda la suciedad que se acumuló entre las delgas: el resultado fue el mismo.
Un saludo.


----------



## patatilla (Jul 7, 2011)

Creo que el grafito ya de por sí es lubricante. Yo no le metí la dremel pero si el compresor y tambíen lo mismo que tú.

He encontrado en http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080305121651AArICzl

Si el motor viene así de fábrica las escobillas vienen bien en su zona neutra, ¿no?

o esta  http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/electrodomesticos/excesivo-chisporroteo-en-colector-t423515.html


----------



## pandacba (Jul 7, 2011)

Es muy probable que tengas un corto en el rotor, basta que dos alambres se toquen en algún lado par que salten chispas por todo lados. Hace controlar el rotor para estar seguro que no este en corto


----------



## jorger (Jul 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Es muy probable que tengas un corto en el rotor, basta que dos alambres se toquen en algún lado par que salten chispas por todo lados. Hace controlar el rotor para estar seguro que no este en corto


En ese caso el chisporroteo debería aparecer también a velocidad media y baja pero no es así.
Solo se produce cuando sube mucho la velocidad por tanto no creo que sea un corto..


----------



## patatilla (Jul 8, 2011)

Respecto a la posibilidad de corto en el rotor, pienso que si hay  una sola espira en corto, la destrucción del resto es rápida por la gran cantidad de calor que se desprende en esa primera espira.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 8, 2011)

No siempre se produce una destrucción como dices, todo depende donnde y como sea el probable corto
si son en dos espiras contiguas, se produce, chipoorrosteo, y no se rompe nada,


----------



## jorger (Jul 8, 2011)

MM no sé.. sigo pensando que no es un corto.Y aunque lo fuera, no sería normal que el barniz de los bobinados se vaya tan fácilmente en motores de esa escala..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2011)

Tres posibles causas

1) - Malos carbones-escobillas
2) - Rulemán trasero con mucho juego-holgura
3) - espira o *colector* en corto , si se puso el colector en corto tarda mas en morir , si lo lavaste con querosene y no lo horneaste , murió !

Con algún transformador mediano hacete un medidor de inducidos , si tiene los arrollamientos superpuestos se le quita el secundario , se proteje y se le hace un corte en V de esquina a esquina en uno de los costados.

Se enchufa y se coloca el inducido encima , se apoya levemente una hojita de metal (sierra de cortar metales ) , se va rotando el inducido y repitiendo lo de tocarlo con la hojita , si vibra , el rotor está en corto.

LH5015COMPROBADOR DE *INDUCIDOS* NORMAS PARA EL USO DEL EQUIPO

Saludos !


----------

